# Prepare and Pray



## backyardlivin (May 6, 2009)

Does anyone have a used version of Prepare and Pray that they would like to sale? I really want this for my son, but with the financial situation here, I can't afford to order it new. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## ozarks momma (Jun 8, 2011)

I've been wanting a copy of it too to study with my daughter,
I can't afford a new one.
I've been looking on ebay,but no luck.


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

try half.com


----------



## HomeOnTheFarm (Mar 9, 2004)

I found mine using allofcraigslist.com 

If it comes down to not finding it at all, you can go through Swiss Family Robinson yourself, analyze each chapter, use the text to create activities (look, they made a shelter! What are some quick shelters we can create?) and hit up your library for appropriate guidebooks. Throw in some geography, history, and highlight all the character qualities you find important. You'll have more legwork to do (it's nice that it's all there in P&P), but get the same sort of material.


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

I just posted this on the Barter Board. I have Prepare and Pray for Sale. Send me a PM and I'll let you know how to pay me through PayPal. It's one of those things I hoped to keep on the shelf to refer to from time to time, but now that it has served its purpose, I really need to make room on the shelf for things we're using this year.

Thanks,

Jenny


----------

